# Buying Multiple 6k WM vs Buying One 12k or 18k WM



## DrKhyron (Apr 8, 2018)

I Have decided that I want to buy into WorldMark. I'd like to get annual points somewhere from 12k to 18k based on my plans for the next few years.

Right now I am evaluating 3 general options.
1) Get in small with a 6k WM and rent any points needed beyond that.
2) Get multiple 6k-8k contracts and combine up to 12k-18k.
3) Get a single contract from 12k to 18k.

My biggest question is around combining smaller contracts. The most common MF for 6k seems to be about $56 a month. The most common MF I have seen for 12k is about $80 a month. If I buy 2 6k WM contracts and combine them, would I pay 2 x $56 or $112 a month or would the MF be adjusted based on the total for my account and be closer to the $80 a month?

Are there other considerations or pitfalls that I should be considering when evaluating the above options?

Are sales of WM seasonal? I have looked at a lot of eBay sales that closed in the last few months and see WM sales going between $0.16 to $0.31 per point including closing costs, but when I look at current auctions closing in the next couple of weeks in the same point range, I am seeing between $0.16 and $0.49 per point including closing costs. Is this indicating that prices are rising? When if the best time to buy?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 8, 2018)

You might want to consider an account at the 20k level. You get 1 housekeeping (HK) token for each 10k of points you own. So with a 18k account, you would probably always be purchasing an additional HK token a year ($70+ depending on unit size). Also the dues are slightly better in increments of 5k.

6k is a viable starting point, but also keep in mind that you are capped at 2x your account size when renting in points. So with 6k - you could only rent in/out a combined total of 12k points per year. But WM also has a lot of cash options for booking reservations at a price point near dues.

There are pro's/con's to having two accounts. You would be paying m/f on each account, not your combined credits. So your m/f tend to be a little higher that way, but it gives some advantages in terms of per acct limits on waitlists, booking bonus time, red season FAX bookings, etc.

Prices just tend to fluctuate - I have not noticed any seasonality.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 8, 2018)

You say the most common” mf for 6000 credits is $xx.xx

The mf for 6000 credits is what it is. There isn’t one amount for some accounts  and another amount for other accounts

The only difference you might see is that some owners choose to pay wyndhan an additional fee with their mf for a suite of “benefits” called travelshare

Worldmark mf’s are not a simple calculation. Every account regardless of size is assessed what I would call an account fee and then every block of 2500 credits  is charged the maintenance fee

So the more you own in one account the less per credit you pay and accounts that are an even multiple of 2500 are the most efficient.  So a 6000 credit account and a 7000 credit account pay exactly the same fee.  

What that means is that a 12000 credit account will pay less than two 6000 credit accounts but as was pointed out in another post two 6000 credit accounts will get two housekeeping credits (one each) but a 12000 credit account will get just one.


----------



## DrKhyron (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for the guidance. I really like the idea of getting a 20K account, but most of the prices I have seen for these seem too high. The one I see on ebay right now would almost be $10k. Part of the reason I was asking about combining accounts is that looking at some recent completed sales I would be able to by a 6k and two 7k accounts including closing costs for a little more that $5k.

If the MF stays the same as the 3 separate accounts this would become more expensive in 9 years.

If the MF after the accounts are combined are closer to the same as buying a 20K account, then buying small and combining seems to be the better option. (And I know I can only combine 1 account per year. That just slows down the plan but shouldn't keep it from still being the better option financially.)

Not understanding the long term financial costs is part of the sales weasels tricks to get people to pay developer prices.


----------



## DrKhyron (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronparise, thank you for the information about how the MF is calculated. I only stated "most common" because I have seen some listings quote different amounts for MF for the same # points. I suspected that this was just a mistake in the listing, but I wasn't sure. This was especially true for the larger accounts, which made me think that it was possible that combining smaller accounts would lead to different MFs for the account.


----------



## K2Quick (Apr 9, 2018)

DrKhyron said:


> The one I see on ebay right now would almost be $10k. Part of the reason I was asking about combining accounts is that looking at some recent completed sales I would be able to by a 6k and two 7k accounts including closing costs for a little more that $5k.



Don't just look at ebay.  The WMOwners forum has a lot of resale activity.  Here's a link to the account sale sub-forum:

https://wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71

There's currently a 20K account listed there at $7,200.  While that's a little more expensive than the $5K figure you're quoting, keep in mind this listing is "fully loaded" meaning it has two year's worth of credits available to use.  Most listings aren't going to get you that.  If you wanted to get the purchase price down, you could easily rent out 20K of the credits at 7 cents each after you close.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 9, 2018)

Consider that a 6k account will cost you about $2000-2300 plus the $299 transfer fee. That means 18k credits will cost you between $6900 and $7800, plus the hassle of having a frozen account while new purchases combine with your old. 

Also, as have been mentioned, you get another HK token, good for about $100-120 per year. The MF for 20k is exactly the same as that for 18k due to the MF tier structure. 

So now that $7200 for a single 20k account looks pretty good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Apr 10, 2018)

There are also similar deals on 20,000 credit accounts (or smaller accounts, if that is preferred) available through resale brokers.  One call and they do all the work.

I found a good looking deal on a 20k account in a short internet search.  Send a pm if you want the reference.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 10, 2018)

Agreed with the above:


Go to the WM Owners forum and read the debates on 1 account vs 2.  I have two (separate).  If you decide, like I did, to go the 'two accounts' way, DON'T buy them at the same time (unless you can't refuse the offer).  You will be overwhelmed with the 'newness' of the concept and likely have too many points to manage in 1 year (if loaded).  This might be an opportunity to buy one 'loaded' and one 'stripped' though...but make sure you understand the value of a stripped account.  Many folks will try to buy/strip/sell and make money.  You should be looking for someone desperate to get rid of their (now or nearly) empty account if you go this way.

Don't pay more than .40 cent a point--all in, transfer fee included--for a fully loaded account.  If any points are missing, then the price goes down.  This is very doable with owner-direct purchases and some ebay.   This is hard to do with larger resellers.
Buy a loaded account.  If you start with a smaller account or decide to go the 'two account' method, then buy a fully loaded account.  It will give you options to use, spacebank and make lots of reservations for the first year or two.  If you buy multiple accounts or a large one....make sure you have enough points to use, but not too many.
Don't 'overbuy' what you need.  There are many ways to make a reservation with WM.  Points reservation, Inventory specials, Monday Madness, Fax Credits, Bonus time etc....  You will discover that many times, it is advantageous to use a cash reservation (money not points) due to housekeeping fees for short stays.  You really need to factor this into your potential points needs.  Also, the first year, it may be hard for you to fully use a bunch of points depending on your ability to make 12 month reservations.
Don't buy a 6k, 8k account unless you plan to combine.  Very inefficient.  5k, 7k, 10k, and above are the efficient accounts.  Wouldn't buy 5k unless you have a specific strategy.  For singles, 20k is a good account.  For doubles, 7/10 or 10/10 are good.  

Understand that if you go on the two account method, you pay for RCI or II accounts for each account; you can't bundle them.  So, only enroll the larger account.  This is one reason to consider a 12/7 mix.
Don't do two accounts unless you have a reason.  Reason one:  Bonus time (valid reason)  Reason two: book/cnx/pickup reservations (not so valid anymore). Reason three:  if your use declines, you can always sell one account....
Good luck!


----------



## DrKhyron (Apr 11, 2018)

Again, Thank you all for the information and wise advice. I have contacted the broker from the above linked deal on WMOwners and i am working with him on a purchase.


----------

